# Hello ❤👨‍👩‍👦‍👦



## K3itty (May 12, 2021)

I came across this forum today and thought, I have got to join! 

Since the pandemic, I have become a SAHM.  I got pregnant. And two weeks ago, I gave birth to our second son👶.

Being a SAHM is new to me and with the lockdowns, I became lonely. Things began to unravel when my husband met a female friend that he talked about daily, and I realized I had literally no human contact all day while he has a large circle of friends, co-workers, and classmates to talk to/text. This realization just made me feel more lonely than ever.

It led to realizing we have turned more like roommates. Although a lot of the issues are my own insecurities and identity issues. Overall, it made me feel unappreciated and undesirable.

Long story short, we are on the recovery to be more affectionate towards each other. Mostly, for him to approach me more physically, because that is my love language. 

I hope to have positive connections with other married people here for support and to be reminded, I am not alone.

🍵


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is hoping for a healthy future for your marriage and family.


----------

